# From 10.3 to 11.0



## infolio (Sep 27, 2016)

After upgrading


```
freebsd-version
11.0-RELEASE
```

Pkg is not usable


```
pkg upgrade
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "pkg"
```

What can i do?


----------



## Alexander237 (Sep 27, 2016)

Please try command below
`# portsnap fetch extract update && cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg && make reinstall clean`
Alternatively you can try
`# pkg update && pkg upgrade`
This should solve issue.


----------



## infolio (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexander237 said:


> Please try command below
> `# portsnap fetch extract update && cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg && make reinstall clean`
> Alternatively you can try
> `# pkg update && pkg upgrade`
> This should solve issue.


Thank you, but I built system from binary packages not from ports and

```
pkg update && pkg upgrade
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "pkg"
```


----------



## hukadan (Sep 27, 2016)

Did you follow the steps described in the handbook : 23.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade?


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 27, 2016)

`/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f`


----------



## infolio (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks, hukadan, now it's all right:

```
pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2016)

tobik said:


> `/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f`


Due to the error with a dynamic library this might be better: `pkg-static bootstrap -f`.


----------



## hulleyrob (Oct 11, 2016)

I've had the same thing fixed it with something similar on a box that has only ever used pkg and never ports.

It looks like pkg isn't the only thing affected either but iv'e left it doing an update to go to work so ill have to have a play later.


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 12, 2016)

```
pkg-static upgrade -f
```
 Worked fine, just upgraded from 10.3 to 11.0p1, was painless.


----------

